# Please Help Analyze Pedigrees



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The links don't seem to be working, even after I log in. If you give the registered names of the sire and dam, we can look them up either at phrdatabase.com or poodledata.org. 

It is common for the %Wycliffe to be around 50% or slightly higher for standard poodles from show lines.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry I can't help, but I will be interested in a how to read a pedigree tutorial also. My breeder imported from Sweden, so Buck's litter had a low COI. I applaud your thorough due diligence on your future puppy and know you'll get a great one.


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 25, 2012)

peppersb said:


> The links don't seem to be working, even after I log in. If you give the registered names of the sire and dam, we can look them up either at phrdatabase.com or poodledata.org.
> 
> It is common for the %Wycliffe to be around 50% or slightly higher for standard poodles from show lines.


So sorry, didn't realize those links wouldn't work - wanted to make it easier and avoid "making" you guys search for the pedigrees.

Name of sire: GCH L'Paige Majick Stop Draggin' My Heart Around

Name of dam: GCH Marquis Little Bitta Bling

Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 25, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> I'm sorry I can't help, but I will be interested in a how to read a pedigree tutorial also. My breeder imported from Sweden, so Buck's litter had a low COI. I applaud your thorough due diligence on your future puppy and know you'll get a great one.


So kind of you, thanks so much - your pup sure looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you! He's a Bar None boy, bred by Nancy Wilson. I hope someone can help with your pedigrees!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Anomoley said:


> So sorry, didn't realize those links wouldn't work - wanted to make it easier and avoid "making" you guys search for the pedigrees.
> 
> Name of sire: GCH L'Paige Majick Stop Draggin' My Heart Around
> 
> ...


Certainly a very nice pedigree with a lot of beautiful dogs in it! The COI is not really very high on either parent. As to the COI of the puppies, to get an accurate one you'd need someone to run the breeding in the Standard Poodle Database for you. It's going to be higher than it is in either parent because the dam and sire are fairly closely related with the dam's sire and the sire's dam being half siblings. For a rough COI which would be underestimated by at least a few % points, you could run a test breeding in poodledata. The Wycliffe on both parents is very average and would be in the puppies, too. I wouldn't let that take up a second of my time worrying about it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sounds very promising. Fingers crossed for you with this breeder. Two Grand Champion parents...


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 25, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Certainly a very nice pedigree with a lot of beautiful dogs in it! The COI is not really very high on either parent. As to the COI of the puppies, to get an accurate one you'd need someone to run the breeding in the Standard Poodle Database for you. It's going to be higher than it is in either parent because the dam and sire are fairly closely related with the dam's sire and the sire's dam being half siblings. For a rough COI which would be underestimated by at least a few % points, you could run a test breeding in poodledata. The Wycliffe on both parents is very average and would be in the puppies, too. I wouldn't let that take up a second of my time worrying about it.


Very informative post, thanks so much for taking the time!


----------



## Anomoley (Dec 25, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Sounds very promising. Fingers crossed for you with this breeder. Two Grand Champion parents...


Thanks again, my fingers are crossed too!


----------

